
Fitbit Study Suggests Wearables Can Detect Covid-19 Before Symptoms Appear - chrisBob
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrewwilliams/2020/08/20/fitbit-study-suggests-wearables-can-detect-covid-19-before-symptoms-appear/#ddf4055893f9
======
chrisBob
I work with a group that does research using data collected with wearables,
including Fitbit, so this is very interesting to me. The HRV value dropping at
the same time that the pulse rate increases is an interesting signal that
seems easy to pick out.

It is a little surprising that they show both Respiration and HRV which are
not available over the Fitbit API. I wonder how much other data they collect
that isn't made publicly available.

